# Sorry, Gun Nuts: Hitler Actually Relaxed Most Gun Laws



## Synthaholic (Jan 11, 2013)

*Sorry, Gun Nuts: Hitler Actually Relaxed Most Gun Laws

*Here's the deal, oh, sweet, stupid gun nuts: Have a history lesson. Gun control laws had nothing  to do with the rise of the Nazis or the Holocaust. In fact, they were  initially part of the Treaty of Versailles at the end of World War I,  punishing Germany by eliminating private ownership of guns. In the  Weimar Republic, new laws liberalized gun ownership, allowing hunting  rifles and more. The other gun control laws in Germany post-WWI were  specifically put in to prevent armed takeover of the government by  groups like the Nazi Party, which did not, in fact, stage a coup, but  used electoral power  to solidify its hold on the government (along with the Gestapo and the  repression of demonized Communist groups). In fact, Hitler and the Third  Reich opened up gun ownership even more,  even if they did ban all Jews from owning guns. Yeah, the 1938 law said  "a hunting license entitles the holder to carry firearms and handguns."  That was new. It also lowered the age of gun ownership from 20 to 18  and changed one-year permits to three-year.  

Oh, by the way, the law also took away any "stabbing weapons" from Jews.  And if the Jews had been more strongly armed and attacked the  government, all that would have happened  is that even more people would have turned on them because the  propaganda that said that evil Jews wanted to enslave the country would  have appeared to be proven true. No, the Holocaust wouldn't have been  worse. But it would still have happened. (This leaves out the enormous amount of armed Jewish resistance against the Nazis.)

The Rude Pundit understands that there's a lot of people out there who  like to fellate their guns and call it love. He understands that there's  so many who are jonesing  for that first rampaging black man to come bursting in during a race  riot so they can finally find out what really happens when Bushmaster  fire hits human flesh. He understands that there's a whole lot of people  invested in chasing the phantoms of resistance, as if they could  actually survive if the government turns on us.

If you think you need to be armed with assault weapons because you might  have to fight a government that wants to take your assault weapons away  through laws passed by a legally-elected body, you are a traitor and  kind of a dick. And if that's the best you've got for your argument on  why you need to have military style weapons, then you, dear, dumb  friend, are believing a whole heaping shovelful of lies.

Come, fantasize for a moment about something other than Jesus with a  strap-on shaped like a Ruger reaming your asshole. Fantasize that many  non-Jewish Germans opposed Hitler and wanted to rise up against him. You  know what would have happened? The enormous Nazi army would have  massacred them. The Third Reich existed because the German people wanted  it to exist. Give it up.

Fantasize now that the American government wants you dead. Fantasize  about the sound of that drone carrying missiles. It's a nearly silent  whoosh. You hear it? You think your semi-automatic whatever could stop  it? Now imagine being turned into blood vapor.

Really, though, it's never gonna happen. And neither is the race war.  And chances are pretty damn good that you're never gonna get to point a  gun at anyone other than a family member or yourself. 

But, if nothing else, give up the Nazi analogy. Considering all the Nazi shit that shows up at gun shows in an approving way, you just look like hypocritical yahoos attempting to be smart, and that's just fuckin' pathetic.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 11, 2013)

*If you think you need to be armed with assault weapons because you might   have to fight a government that wants to take your assault weapons  away  through laws passed by a legally-elected body, you are a traitor  and  kind of a dick*​*


*


----------



## daveman (Jan 12, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> *If you think you need to be armed with assault weapons because you might   have to fight a government that wants to take your assault weapons  away  through laws passed by a legally-elected body, you are a traitor  and  kind of a dick*​*
> 
> 
> *



Yes, because people have an obligation to wholeheartedly support their oppression.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 12, 2013)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *If you think you need to be armed with assault weapons because you might   have to fight a government that wants to take your assault weapons  away  through laws passed by a legally-elected body, you are a traitor  and  kind of a dick*​*
> ...


So, how about that 'Hitler Actually Relaxed Most Gun Laws' topic in the OP?

Fascinatin', ain't it?

Or do you not dave?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 13, 2013)

I guess he doesn't dave.  

More likely, he recognizes that he has a losing argument.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 13, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Well, it's a nice lie... But whatever.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 13, 2013)

Another source:


*The "Hitler passed gun control" myth. Also wrong.*

by David Atkins

 The NRA and their allies throw out so much bullshit in order to increase sales of guns to their shrinking but deeply paranoid customer base that it's hard to sort fact from fiction, even for careful students of politics and public policy. One of the less intelligent but more prevalent right-wing stories frequently used to attack gun control advocates is that the Nazis also confiscated guns. The idea being that gun control and confiscation is the first step on the road to totalitarian tyranny--conveniently ignoring the fact that every other decent industrialized democracy with gun control in the world has not, in fact, fallen in despotism and the slaughter of millions in recent memory.

 So as arguments go, it's foolish and irrelevant. But even I had believed it on the factual merits. But it turns out, like so many monsters dredged from the rightwing swamp, that not even the basis on the argument is true on the merits. Alex Seitz-wald explains:


University of Chicago law professor Bernard Harcourt explored this myth in depth in a 2004 article published in the Fordham Law Review. As it turns out, the Weimar Republic, the German government that immediately preceded Hitler&#8217;s, actually had tougher gun laws than the Nazi regime. After its defeat in World War I, and agreeing to the harsh surrender terms laid out in the Treaty of Versailles, the German legislature in 1919 passed a law that effectively banned all private firearm possession, leading the government to confiscate guns already in circulation. In 1928, the Reichstag relaxed the regulation a bit, but put in place a strict registration regime that required citizens to acquire separate permits to own guns, sell them or carry them.

 The 1938 law signed by Hitler that LaPierre mentions in his book basically does the opposite of what he says it did. &#8220;The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition,&#8221; Harcourt wrote. Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations altogether, while the legal age of purchase was lowered from 20 to 18, and permit lengths were extended from one year to three years.​


So Hitler actually relaxed gun ownership laws.

Hullabaloo


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 13, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> *If you think you need to be armed with assault weapons because you might   have to fight a government that wants to take your assault weapons  away  through laws passed by a legally-elected body, you are a traitor  and  kind of a dick*​*
> 
> 
> *



Define what an "assault weapon" is and try banning them. Then get 2/3's of the states to ratify it... Go ahead, make our day dick.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 13, 2013)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *If you think you need to be armed with assault weapons because you might   have to fight a government that wants to take your assault weapons  away  through laws passed by a legally-elected body, you are a traitor  and  kind of a dick*​*
> ...



No one is oppressisng you nut ball


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 13, 2013)

rudepundit is right, the guy is a real ass

unworthy reading


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 13, 2013)

_"Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations"_



Yeah.... Ok.


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 13, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Got any exclusive movie quotes to make your cornball points?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 13, 2013)

The Infidel said:


> _"Meanwhile, many more categories of people, including Nazi party members, were exempted from gun ownership regulations"_
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.... Ok.



What's your problem with that statement?

I think you read it wrong.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 13, 2013)

From Wikipedia:
Gun politics in Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> The 1938 German Weapons Act, the precursor of the current weapons law, superseded the 1928 law. As under the 1928 law, citizens were required to have a permit to carry a firearm and a separate permit to acquire a firearm. Furthermore, the law restricted ownership of firearms to "...persons whose trustworthiness is not in question and who can show a need for a (gun) permit." Under the new law:
> 
> Gun restriction laws applied only to handguns, not to long guns or ammunition. Writes Prof. Bernard Harcourt of the University of Chicago, "The 1938 revisions completely deregulated the acquisition and transfer of rifles and shotguns, as well as ammunition."
> The groups of people who were exempt from the acquisition permit requirement expanded. Holders of annual hunting permits, government workers, and NSDAP members were no longer subject to gun ownership restrictions. Prior to the 1938 law, only officials of the central government, the states, and employees of the German Reichsbahn Railways were exempted.
> ...


We all know what happened to the Jews after that.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 13, 2013)

So the Libberhoids now endorse Hitler. 
Color me shocked.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 13, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> So the Libberhoids now endorse Hitler.
> Color me shocked.



amazing isn't it..they'll buy into anything to DEFEND their dear leader..

looking pretty scary, as they did the same for Hitler


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 13, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> *If you think you need to be armed with assault weapons because you might   have to fight a government that wants to take your assault weapons  away  through laws passed by a legally-elected body, you are a traitor  and  kind of a dick*​*
> 
> 
> *



It is the people who would pass such laws and lemmings like yourself who support government authoritarianism and oppression who are the traitors and far worse than a dick.  Are you really this much of a coward?

Perhaps you would be more comfortable living in Cuba.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 13, 2013)

More from Wikipedia:


> After 1945, the Allied Forces commanded the *complete disarming of  Germany*. Even German police officers were initially not allowed to carry  firearms. Private ownership of firearms was not allowed until after  1956.


Because that's just ONE of the things you do when you Defeat and Occupy a country: You Restrict Firearms.


----------



## 007 (Jan 13, 2013)

Good Lord... just amazing the lengths to which the constitution hating leftist democrats will go to, to further their agenda. Now HITLER is their HERO. Holy freakin' SHIT, these people are completely DERANGED.

And this is the second or third thread on this.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 13, 2013)

007 said:


> Good Lord... just amazing the lengths to which the constitution hating leftist democrats will go to, to further their agenda. Now HITLER is their HERO. Holy freakin' SHIT, these people are completely DERANGED.
> 
> And this is the second or third thread on this.



damn scary


----------



## whitehall (Jan 13, 2013)

It doesn't take long for the libs to find a story they like to cut and paste without thinking. Strangely enough we have two posts by the left that apparently admire Hitler's policies. You can't expect a left wing rag like Salon to post the whole truth or even 1/4 of the truth. It is a propaganda source for the left and will go down any strange road to make a political point. Hitler "relaxed" gun laws for all the little Nazis in school who were learning how to shoot Jews.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 13, 2013)

ObamaBots 

Now they are defending Hitler because someone said Obama is acting like him...

[ame=http://youtu.be/jp2VFN-w9d0]Obama Military Youth Brigade March in Formation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## whitehall (Jan 13, 2013)

It's ironic that the sissies who are touting Hitler's "relaxed" gun policies would be the first people the Nazis lined up in a ditch.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 13, 2013)

Mad Scientist said:


> From Wikipedia:
> Gun politics in Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> ...


You really should click the links:


Now, it's true that Jews and other minorities were prevented from having  access to firearms, no doubt as a way to stop them from fighting back.  One of the more disgusting rightwing memes out there, in addition to the  if slaves had been armed they wouldn't have been enslaved  theory,  is that if the Jews had been better armed they could have  defended themselves from the Holocaust. The resistance of the fairly  well-armed Warsaw Ghetto is often cited. Yeah, about that:


Besides, Omer Bartov, a historian at Brown University who  studies the Third Reich, notes that the Jews probably wouldnt have had  much success fighting back. Just imagine the Jews of Germany exercising  the right to bear arms and fighting the SA, SS and the Wehrmacht. The  [Russian] Red Army lost 7 million men fighting the Wehrmacht, despite  its tanks and planes and artillery. The Jews with pistols and shotguns  would have done better? he told Salon.

Proponents of the theory sometimes point to the 1943 Warsaw Ghetto  Uprising as evidence that, as Fox News Judge Andrew Napolitano put it,  those able to hold onto their arms and their basic right to  self-defense were much more successful in resisting the Nazi genocide.  But as the Tablets Michael Moynihan points out, Napolitanos history  (curiously based on a citation of work by French Holocaust denier Robert  Faurisson) is a bit off. In reality, only about 20 Germans were killed,  while some 13,000 Jews were massacred. The remaining 50,000 who  survived were promptly sent off to concentration camps.​
*Bottom  line: the Warsaw Ghetto resistance didn't work. It never had a prayer  of working. Those who fought back should be celebrated for their  bravery, but the example shouldn't be used as a matter for public  policy. The denizens of the Warsaw Ghetto faced the worst of the Nazi  wrath for their trouble. And the exact same fate would befall any  pathetic armed resistance against U.S. armed tanks, air forces and  trained military personnel if, heaven forfend, a dictatorship were to  arise here. Gun control or lack thereof would make little difference to  those in charge--which is why it's critically important to engage the  ugly business of political checks and balances to make sure it never  happens.* One good way to stop the rise of despotic dictatorship would be  to stop  the austerity train in its tracks, since austerity and economic shock  are the single biggest causes of the transformation from democracy to  autocracy.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 13, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *If you think you need to be armed with assault weapons because you might   have to fight a government that wants to take your assault weapons  away  through laws passed by a legally-elected body, you are a traitor  and  kind of a dick*​*
> ...


I guess you missed the *legally-elected body* part.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 13, 2013)

whitehall said:


> It's ironic that the sissies who are touting Hitler's "relaxed" gun policies would be the first people the Nazis lined up in a ditch.



True.

But that's the history.

Along with that fact that Hitler hated Liberals.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 13, 2013)

The Infidel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *If you think you need to be armed with assault weapons because you might   have to fight a government that wants to take your assault weapons  away  through laws passed by a legally-elected body, you are a traitor  and  kind of a dick*​*
> ...



Congress has the right to regulate gun use.  Doesn't require an amendment.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 13, 2013)

The Warsaw Ghetto resistance by the Jews deserves far more recognition than the blood thirty craziness of ultra right radicals and other gun wackos.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 13, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> ObamaBots
> 
> Now they are defending Hitler because someone said Obama is acting like him...
> 
> Obama Military Youth Brigade March in Formation - YouTube



You actually watch this?

What's your problem with it?

The kids are saying they are inspired to enter the work force and take responsibility for their own lives.

Ain't that something you conservatives want?


----------



## Sallow (Jan 13, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Warsaw Ghetto resistance by the Jews deserves far more recognition than the blood thirty craziness of ultra right radicals and other gun wackos.



It wasn't very successful. Neither were the actions of the French Partisans. Over the long haul, they did help, however. But by themselves?


----------



## Luissa (Jan 13, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> So the Libberhoids now endorse Hitler.
> Color me shocked.



Yeah, that is what is happening here.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 13, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> ObamaBots
> 
> Now they are defending Hitler because someone said Obama is acting like him...
> 
> Obama Military Youth Brigade March in Formation - YouTube



Who is defending Hitler, hack?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 13, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> *Sorry, Gun Nuts: Hitler Actually Relaxed Most Gun Laws
> 
> *Here's the deal, oh, sweet, stupid gun nuts: Have a history lesson. Gun control laws had nothing  to do with the rise of the Nazis or the Holocaust. In fact, they were  initially part of the Treaty of Versailles at the end of World War I,  punishing Germany by eliminating private ownership of guns. In the  Weimar Republic, new laws liberalized gun ownership, allowing hunting  rifles and more. The other gun control laws in Germany post-WWI were  specifically put in to prevent armed takeover of the government by  groups like the Nazi Party, which did not, in fact, stage a coup, but  used electoral power  to solidify its hold on the government (along with the Gestapo and the  repression of demonized Communist groups). In fact, Hitler and the Third  Reich opened up gun ownership even more,  even if they did ban all Jews from owning guns. Yeah, the 1938 law said  "a hunting license entitles the holder to carry firearms and handguns."  That was new. It also lowered the age of gun ownership from 20 to 18  and changed one-year permits to three-year.
> 
> ...








You don't see anything wrong with playing the Hitler card?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 13, 2013)

The ultra radicals here are acting like little hitlerites.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 13, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > ObamaBots
> ...



Watch the video..

Aside from the garb..which by the way should warm the hearts of conservatives because it's militaristic..they are chanting some very positive slogans.


----------



## Marie888 (Jan 13, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> *If you think you need to be armed with assault weapons because you might   have to fight a government that wants to take your assault weapons  away  through laws passed by a legally-elected body, you are a traitor  and  kind of a dick*​*
> 
> 
> *



When I see this in bold and someone truly believing in what they are typing, I'm almost speechless.  What in the heck????  Where in the hell did we go wrong to even have one US Citizen state and believe in what he just stated above?  




.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 13, 2013)

Marie888 said:


> ] Where in the hell did we go wrong to even have one US Citizen state and believe in what he just stated above?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of these Libberhoids feel this way
And they bitched about GW Bush infringing on their rights
Pathetic


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 13, 2013)

Obama is their Lord and Savior so it goes beyond politics

They can play the Hitler card if they feel its needed to defend their Messiah


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 13, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Obama is their Lord and Savior so it goes beyond politics
> 
> They can play the Hitler card if they feel its needed to defend their Messiah



They already adore Arafat 
Hitler - not surprised. 
Next up - OBL will be their hero. 
Nothing surprises me with these Libberhoid assholes


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 13, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Why do you assume I missed it.  It's irrelevant.  Being legally elected has nothing to do with the ability to be treasonous.  I guess you missed out on the education part.


----------



## daveman (Jan 13, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> I guess he doesn't dave.
> 
> More likely, he recognizes that he has a losing argument.


I've never used the Nazi's gun laws argument, you retard.

Nevertheless, you're just going to have to accept that not everyone joins you in mindless, slavish worship of your little tin god.


----------



## daveman (Jan 13, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Really?  I no longer have the option to decide for myself if I need health insurance or not.

Just because you like the flavor of the boots you lick doesn't mean you're not being oppressed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 13, 2013)

Sure, you do, daveman.  Don't buy it.  It's your choice.

Where you really don't have a choice is SS: you will pay for yourself there.


----------



## daveman (Jan 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sure, you do, daveman.  Don't buy it.  It's your choice.


And face punishment by the government.

That's freedom to you, huh, bootlicker?


----------



## daveman (Jan 14, 2013)

Meanwhile:

The Holocaust Began With Gun Control  After A Shooting | Real Science


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 14, 2013)

daveman compares our democratic Rule of Law country to Nazi Germany, compares our elected officials to Nazis. That is pure crazy evil on daveman's part.  He sounds as wack as bripat.


----------



## daveman (Jan 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman compares our democratic Rule of Law country to Nazi Germany, compares our elected officials to Nazis. That is pure crazy evil on daveman's part.  He sounds as wack as bripat.



I have done none of that, you lying sack of shit.  I proved the OP's passionate defense of Nazism is bullshit.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 14, 2013)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > daveman compares our democratic Rule of Law country to Nazi Germany, compares our elected officials to Nazis. That is pure crazy evil on daveman's part.  He sounds as wack as bripat.
> ...



Where is the OP defending Nazis?

That's a pretty major leap of logic without a kernel of evidence.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 14, 2013)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, you do, daveman.  Don't buy it.  It's your choice.
> ...





What punishment?


----------



## Warrior102 (Jan 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman compares our democratic Rule of Law country to Nazi Germany, compares our elected officials to Nazis. That is pure crazy evil on daveman's part.  He sounds as wack as bripat.



Oh shut the fuck up. If you Libberhoids had it your way, you'd take away every Goddamned gun out there. It's our (Americans) fucking RIGHT to own guns, and no pole smoker (like you) is going to take away our rights. What do you think this is, Nazi Germany?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman compares our democratic Rule of Law country to Nazi Germany, compares our elected officials to Nazis. That is pure crazy evil on daveman's part.  He sounds as wack as bripat.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8MqXXX3jOA]Shut the fuck up, Donny! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman compares our democratic Rule of Law country to Nazi Germany, compares our elected officials to Nazis. That is pure crazy evil on daveman's part.  He sounds as wack as bripat.



The Nazi were duly elected, they didn't run on a program of mass murder and extermination, that came later


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



daveman is just davying.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 14, 2013)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > daveman compares our democratic Rule of Law country to Nazi Germany, compares our elected officials to Nazis. That is pure crazy evil on daveman's part.  He sounds as wack as bripat.
> ...



Yup, every time you cry about legitimate law making and citizens having to open laws we have here you open up with "nazi" and "socialist" and "boot licking" and so forth and so on.


----------



## daveman (Jan 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Logic?  You know nothing of logic.


----------



## daveman (Jan 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Paying a tax.

Dumbass.


----------



## daveman (Jan 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Fakey and Sallow
Sittin' in a tree
Kay Eye Ess Ess
Eye In Gee


It's cute when progs fall in love.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 14, 2013)

American Liberals want to rule like Nazis....yeah, why should anyone worry about that?


----------



## daveman (Jan 14, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


More lies from a pathological liar.  Not at all surprising.


----------



## daveman (Jan 14, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> American Liberals want to rule like Nazis....yeah, why should anyone worry about that?


They _mean_ well...and that's all that matters.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 14, 2013)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



All are invited to daveman's history on the board for a wonderful example of pathology of falsehood.


----------



## Sallow (Jan 14, 2013)

daveman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I don't know Reptile logic no.

Or insect logic.

But human logic? I do know it.

And while your logic passes the insect and reptile tests.

It does not pass the human test.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 14, 2013)

TeaP members have trouble speaking, so here is the youtube video from June 2010 to help them.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CoeAwUswGI]NPR: How To Speak Tea Bag - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 14, 2013)

Progs hate it when you point out that their fly is open and their littler Hitler is poking out


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 14, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *Sorry, Gun Nuts: Hitler Actually Relaxed Most Gun Laws
> ...


I do!

The FOX/Rush/Sean wingnuts should stop playing it immediately.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 14, 2013)

Marie888 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > *If you think you need to be armed with assault weapons because you might   have to fight a government that wants to take your assault weapons  away  through laws passed by a legally-elected body, you are a traitor  and  kind of a dick*​*
> ...


I guess you missed the *legally-elected body *part.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 14, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



In whose opinion?  At that point, not the law's.  So if it's just your opinion, you are correct: it's irrelevant.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 14, 2013)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > I guess he doesn't dave.
> ...



You must have a guilty conscience - nobody has accused you.

As The Right-Wing Media Compare Obama To Hitler, Fox Stokes Fears Over Civil War | Blog | Media Matters for America

Illinois bishop compares Obama actions to Hitler&#39;s | Fox News

Ohio GOP Congressional Candidate Compares Obama To Hitler, Stalin, And Mao | Mediaite

Hank Williams Jr. Compares Obama To Hitler, Gets Pulled From 'Monday Night Football' (VIDEO)

*Fox's Napolitano Cites Stalin And Hitler To Attack Proposals For Stronger Gun Laws.

*
*Fox Guest Lars Larson Compares Mandating Assault Weapon Registration To "Nazi Germany" Asking, "Your Papers, Please."

*
*Conspiracy Theorist Alex Jones Invokes Hitler, Stalin, Mao In CNN Gun Rant.


**Fox Guest Compares Gun Laws To Nazi Policies. *On the January 7 edition of Fox News' _Fox & Friends_,  co-host Steve Doocy suggested to former Marine Joshua Boston that  people "are worried that the federal government will come after your  guns." Boston responded that similar policies were implemented with  "Stalin, in Cambodia, and then of course the Third Reich."

*Beck: The "End Of The Progressive Road" Is "Nazis Or Communists" Or White Supremacists

*
*Beck On People Who Say Hitler's Atrocities Couldn't Happen Here: "Well, Did The Germans Think That It Could?"

*
*O'Reilly Said Liberals Who Support Stronger Gun Laws Are "Totalitarians," Compared Them To Hitler.*







Dumbass.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


He's a retard, still butthurt from Obama's landslide victory.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 14, 2013)

daveman said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Wingnuts think that paying for the society that lets you prosper is a punishment.


----------



## ssb81 (Feb 15, 2013)

Your argument is illogical. When people connect the two events, the purpose is two point out the effects of disarming a group of people. It doesn't matter whether the group of people are Jewish or another part of the population. Disarmed citizens are put at a disadvantage, they are at the mercy of those who have arms. Your post accomplishes nothing, you are attempting to disprove the connection between disarming people and the dangers associated with it. The problem with your logic lies in the fact that you are grossly overgeneralizing and drawing an invalid conclusion based on false logic. Lets not forget that Hitler believed that the pure German people, the Aryans, were the master race, therefore, why would he attempt to disarm the masters?


----------



## Meathead (Feb 15, 2013)

Repressive governments go out of their way to disarm the public. The founding fathers realized this, thus the second amendment.

I was talking to an eldery Czech friend. He was surprised at the right to bear arms enshrined in the US Constitution. He told me that in the communist era, the last thing the government wanted were armed citizens. They were sure that if an invasion took place, the armed citizens would invariably turn on the police and the StP, the Czech version of the KGB.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 15, 2013)

ASK 6 MILLION GERMAN JEWS HOW RELAXED HITLERS GUN CONTROL LAWS WERE. 
No wait you can't he murdered them.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry, but you twisted and skewed the historical accuracy of this whole thread. Maybe someday, in someway a liberal will be honest.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Feb 15, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> ASK 6 MILLION GERMAN JEWS HOW RELAXED HITLERS GUN CONTROL LAWS WERE.
> No wait you can't he murdered them.


----------



## jtpr312 (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry dumbass Hitler only relaxed the laws for certain citizens not for Germans in general.  The dems want the same thing here.  They, those in power and those that support those in power, stay armed, the rest of us nope.  Try to remember what happened to the people in Germany that the retrictive guns laws effected dumbass.  If you think the govt has the right to ignore the Constitution, or to change it to suit their agenda, without going through the proper, Constitutionally mandated, processes for changing it, you are some kind of traitor and a dick.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 15, 2013)

There is one thing I've learned in reading the threads on this site: many of the people who are pro-guns are not really interested in the 2nd Amendment, they are salivating to kill someone.....to be judge, jury and executioner....to kill someone they don't like....to  just experience the thrill and power of killing someone, anyone...they'll manufacture any reason they think that will allow them to get away with it.


----------



## ssb81 (Feb 15, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> There is one thing I've learned in reading the threads on this site: many of the people who are pro-guns are not really interested in the 2nd Amendment, they are salivating to kill someone.....to be judge, jury and executioner....to kill someone they don't like....to  just experience the thrill and power of killing someone, anyone...they'll manufacture any reason they think that will allow them to get away with it.



No, that's just another assumption. Most people want to keep the means to protect their most fundamental rights. I don't have life insurance because I want to die, and I DO NOT own a gun because I want to kill... You people really do have a narrow mind  It's really less about guns and more about understanding the darker side of human nature.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 16, 2013)

ssb81 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > There is one thing I've learned in reading the threads on this site: many of the people who are pro-guns are not really interested in the 2nd Amendment, they are salivating to kill someone.....to be judge, jury and executioner....to kill someone they don't like....to  just experience the thrill and power of killing someone, anyone...they'll manufacture any reason they think that will allow them to get away with it.
> ...



I didn't say everyone who was pro-gun was like that, I said 'many.'  Based on what I've read on many threads here, many pro-gun people express glee, excitement, passion, etc., at the idea of blowing someone away.  It gives the impression they'd just love it if someone broke into their home so they could blow someone away (given the posts in the thread about the olympic athlete who killed his girlfriend), or to be in a situation like the father who killed the guy who was responsible for the accident where his boys died, or to blow anyone away who threatens their own security in some way.  They'd love to blow away a mugger on the street, or kill a child molester, etc.  All without waiting for the law to take its course because they don't believe the law does what it should do.  They believe in vigilante justice and want to be a part of it. It's exciting to them and makes them feel powerful.  That's what I read in many posts here. It isn't about having a narrow mind.  In fact, it is not even something I had thought about before coming to this site.  Previously I believed that most pro-gun people were about the constitution, but I see from being here, it is really something very different.  It was an epiphany.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 16, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> *Sorry, Gun Nuts: Hitler Actually Relaxed Most Gun Laws
> 
> *Here's the deal, oh, sweet, stupid gun nuts: Have a history lesson. Gun control laws had nothing  to do with the rise of the Nazis or the Holocaust. In fact, they were  initially part of the Treaty of Versailles at the end of World War I,  punishing Germany by eliminating private ownership of guns. In the  Weimar Republic, new laws liberalized gun ownership, allowing hunting  rifles and more. The other gun control laws in Germany post-WWI were  specifically put in to prevent armed takeover of the government by  groups like the Nazi Party, which did not, in fact, stage a coup, but  used electoral power  to solidify its hold on the government (along with the Gestapo and the  repression of demonized Communist groups). In fact, Hitler and the Third  Reich opened up gun ownership even more,  even if they did ban all Jews from owning guns. Yeah, the 1938 law said  "a hunting license entitles the holder to carry firearms and handguns."  That was new. It also lowered the age of gun ownership from 20 to 18  and changed one-year permits to three-year.
> 
> ...



Let me get this straight, you point out that the laws actually restricted Jews, Jehovah Witnesses, Gays, Gypsies, and miscellaneous other minorities, were prevented from owning guns in Nazi Germany, and you use this argument to justify gun control in modern America, and you call me a nut because I oppose laws like this.

Want to tell me again how you are not a fascist?


----------



## jtpr312 (Feb 16, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> There is one thing I've learned in reading the threads on this site: many of the people who are pro-guns are not really interested in the 2nd Amendment, they are salivating to kill someone.....to be judge, jury and executioner....to kill someone they don't like....to  just experience the thrill and power of killing someone, anyone...they'll manufacture any reason they think that will allow them to get away with it.



Yup.  We have approx 80,000,000 people in this nation that believe in the 2nd Amendment and own firearms and who according to you, many of them are salivating to kill someone.  That being the case let's say even 1% of them are like you say, we'd have what?  800,000 thousand killings a year committed by legal gun owners.  Hmmm, seems to me you're full of crap.  Seems to me you're an idiot bloviating on a topic you know absolutely nothing about.  I always wonder how people that are so blatantly stupid make it to adulthood.


----------



## jtpr312 (Feb 16, 2013)

The stupidity, and the shamelss willingness to openly share that blatant stupidy with others, shown by the anti-gun nutters here amazes me.  I remember a time when people where actually too embarressed to show people how stupid they were.  Guess those days are long gone.  Seeing by the dumbass things said by the anti-gun nutters here I can only assume that nowadays the liberals have no shame left and don't care how many people see how stupid they really are.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 16, 2013)

Mad Scientist said:


> More from Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> > After 1945, the Allied Forces commanded the *complete disarming of  Germany*. Even German police officers were initially not allowed to carry  firearms. Private ownership of firearms was not allowed until after  1956.
> ...



I wonder why the Neo-Cons you guys worshiped didn't do this in Iraq - were they just ignorant morons who refused to learn from history?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 16, 2013)

daveman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Correct.  The rest of us shouldn't have to pay your way, slacker.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 16, 2013)

There is some truth to the paranoia about the government attacking you with arms. That is why we need to start by taking Dick Cheney's shotgun away from him.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 16, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > There is one thing I've learned in reading the threads on this site: many of the people who are pro-guns are not really interested in the 2nd Amendment, they are salivating to kill someone.....to be judge, jury and executioner....to kill someone they don't like....to  just experience the thrill and power of killing someone, anyone...they'll manufacture any reason they think that will allow them to get away with it.
> ...



First, your logic is very faulty.  Second, your post is very ironic.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 16, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> There is one thing I've learned in reading the threads on this site: many of the people who are pro-guns are not really interested in the 2nd Amendment, they are salivating to kill someone.....to be judge, jury and executioner....to kill someone they don't like....to  just experience the thrill and power of killing someone, anyone...they'll manufacture any reason they think that will allow them to get away with it.



Well, you're not too fucking bright, are you?


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 16, 2013)

jtpr312 said:


> The stupidity, and the shamelss willingness to openly share that blatant stupidy with others, shown by the anti-gun nutters here amazes me.  I remember a time when people where actually too embarressed to show people how stupid they were.  Guess those days are long gone.  Seeing by the dumbass things said by the anti-gun nutters here I can only assume that nowadays the liberals have no shame left and don't care how many people see how stupid they really are.



This post is even more ironic than the last one.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 16, 2013)

Obama gun laws: just like Hitlers, so what's the problem?


----------



## jtpr312 (Feb 16, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You're the idiot that stated many gun owners salivate over killing someone and look for any reason they can to do it and get away with it.   I think your exact words were; "many of the people who are pro-guns are salivating to kill someone.....to be judge, jury and executioner....to kill someone they don't like....to  just experience the thrill and power of killing someone, anyone...they'll manufacture any reason they think that will allow them to get away with it".   Now as for logic, you stated many, I went with 1%, which is far, far, far, far from many, and said if what you said was true, we should have at LEAST this many killings committed by legal firarms owners, thinking that if you own a firearm you ARE a supporter of the 2nd Amendment and I showed your statement to be exactly what it is, pure, unadulterated horseshit, nothing but the rantings of a lunatic and a moron.  Piss off now darling, you've proven yourself to be a moron and the opinions of morons are worthless.


----------



## jtpr312 (Feb 16, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> jtpr312 said:
> 
> 
> > The stupidity, and the shamelss willingness to openly share that blatant stupidy with others, shown by the anti-gun nutters here amazes me.  I remember a time when people where actually too embarressed to show people how stupid they were.  Guess those days are long gone.  Seeing by the dumbass things said by the anti-gun nutters here I can only assume that nowadays the liberals have no shame left and don't care how many people see how stupid they really are.
> ...




You're obviously in the group I was directing this statment at.  Thanks for responding.


----------

